

Ask HN: What books would you recommend for 7-8 year old kid? - vishgm

My nephew likes maths, so I am thinking of gifting him a maths puzzle book on his birthday. But, I am looking for some recommendations on story books.
======
GHFigs
_The Way Things Work_ by David Macaulay. The way it mixes comic illustration,
simplified explanation of everyday things, and fictional narrative is deeply
engaging to curious minds but also very forgiving of a child's fickle
attention. I'm within arm's reach of the copy I was given almost twenty years
ago.

<http://www.amazon.com/New-Way-Things-Work/dp/0395938473>

------
pbhjpbhj
I think one needs to know both the mental age and the level of mathematical
ability if one is to source a puzzle book. A seven year old in 'normal' maths
development or a seven year old who does algebra / calculus / maps members of
the Julia set when he's doodling or what have you?

My 8 yo nephew has some Lego games, one with sheep and one about pharoahs
(Amazon <http://amzn.to/iN8Kkh> [aff]). The rules encourage modification and,
for example the Ramses Curse one can allow for some complex payoff
considerations.

... or chess?

Edit: Saw these Maths (and other subject) puzzle books,
<http://amzn.to/lUSxXp> [aff] might be worth a look?

------
kongqiu
Our 7 year old likes reading Roald Dahl, Dr. Doolittle, The Great Brain, and
Encyclopedia Brown (for fiction), and Macaulay books (The Way Things Work,
Built to Last), Usborne History books (The World Wars, The Ancient Greeks),
and The Magic School Bus/Ms. Frizzle's Adventures (nonfiction).

